# Still cant regonize myself in the mirror no sense of ME



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Hi ive had dp and dr since late last year i cant believe its been this long already ???? my dp/dr was triggered from severe anxiety from ocd . This last year has been the hardest year ever ive gotten use to dp and dr i act completely normal and go.about my life like i normally would do before this nightmare started. Thing is even though im living my life and i dont even think about dp or dr ive still got it i still cant regonize myself in the mirror and i dont feel like who i know iam at times i have numb feelings, at times my vision goes foggy and i feel like im fading out of this world 
To be totally honest the dr doesn't bother me as much as the dp , the dp is freaking shitting me i just want to feel me again its like ill never be me again. I have to control myself alot as i feel so crazy and nuts that i have to pull my head in and solider on as i hide how messy iam from everyone in my life . I know this is from my ocd as that triggers my anxiety so im constantly dp i tried ssri but made the foggy dr wayyyyyy worse so no thanks and the therapist offer help that i use daily which has made my ocd tons more manageable . Im not looking for adivce im just seeing weather anyone else has no sekf non stop 24/7 going on 12 months ????????????????????


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

hi. i've been feeling like this for 2 months since dp started. i don't know myself in the mirror . just like you. just like all the people who experience this chronically or episodically. but i've seen people who have recovered and got rid of this . i can function normally too. this symptom is really weird because that's how we always knew ourselves throughout our lives and now it's gone. we think there is no "me".seems like it's all over the place. or it has vanished completely. I think In a state of dp that we're not attached to the things that we always labeled as "ours", "mine" _we cannot easily feel that we do have a "SELF" .this symptom will go away too as soon as we solve all the issues that may have led to the dp itself. that's when there is no threat out there. when we have no rational or irrational fear that something is wrong and we live the way that makes that "hidden self" aka "us" aka "self" happy , that sense of "self" which is our identity will come out of the closet and by that time is seems ridiculous even the thought of not recognizing one self in the mirror. hope you post your recovery story soon.


----------

